# want to start a drywall business



## CurryPork

Hello everyone. This is my first post and I figure I'd start in here.

I am a Florida registered architect and I am interested in starting a drywall business on the side. I have a friend with his crew who will do all the manual work and I'll do the marketing and estimating.

Now, I'm very new in this venture and I haven't done all the needed research yet and I'm hoping to get some quick answers in here.

Do I need to get both the contractor license and the specialty (drywall) license to start? Or one license is enough. Do I even qualify to take the contractor exams. Note that all my experience is practicing architecture and drafting.

Does my new business need to be insured from the beginning or we can get the insurance once we land a big project. And just wondering if any of you know the numbers.... how much is to insure a new company in Florida? Tampa to be exact.

Those are the main questions I have, but if anyone has any feedbacks, it'll be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Final touch drywall

Wouldn't your "Friend" & "his" Crew have all the answers.They are legitimately running a "business"? No??


I'm so lost on this guys question its not even funny:whistling2:


----------



## CurryPork

Sorry to confuse you. I thought it's a simple question. 

Regarding my friends. They are from Mexico and they do not speak english and do not know how to market. They're just getting jobs through word of mouth. I happen to be an architect and I figure I have an inside knowledge of the projects I work on, so perhaps giving us a slight edge in getting the jobs.

My friends will get most of the earnings as they're the ones who will actually do the work. Does this make sense now?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

CurryPork said:


> Sorry to confuse you. I thought it's a simple question.
> 
> Regarding my friends. They are from Mexico and they do not speak english and do not know how to market. They're just getting jobs through word of mouth. I happen to be an architect and I figure I have an inside knowledge of the projects I work on, so perhaps giving us a slight edge in getting the jobs.
> 
> My friends will get most of the earnings as they're the ones who will actually do the work. Does this make sense now?


 
If you are going to use ILLEGAL MEXICANS, you might as well tattoo your forehead with the words "kick my ass". You are trying to capitolize on the rice and beans crews that will do our job for less than half price. You should be ashamed of yourself! 

Why not put honest hardworking Americans to work in our own country? We speak english and know our jobs well.


----------



## CurryPork

Wait a minute. When did I exactly say "illegal"? Because I said they're from Mexico, you assume they're illegal? My friend has his green card and this is a mutual partnership. He's very excited about this venture. 

I'm not trying to capitalize on anything. I am a licensed professional and I have a full time job. We just want to maximize our talents and see what we can do together.

I was hoping to get some simple/friendly responses, but it turns out I'm being attacked here. I'm new to the forum and although I'm not a contractor, I should be welcome, no?


----------



## Bill from Indy

you need to check out the legalities of your area...I have no Idea if you have to be licensed there..you do not here

as for insurance, your call...but I would personally have your ducks in a row before getting the feet wet...so to speak....you give a proposal on a job and they want to dig into background and see you dont have insurance/comp...it becomes a liability if something was to happen and you will get turned down

I understand your situation in asking the questions...but the way you are portraying yourself here looks bad. We are professionals that are getting scalped by illegals and it is frowned upon not only by me, but 90% of the people here

Good luck in your venture


----------



## Final touch drywall

CurryPork said:


> I was hoping to get some simple/friendly responses, but it turns out I'm being attacked here. I'm new to the forum and although I'm not a contractor, I should be welcome, no?


You give> you get IMHO:whistling2:You have, IMO given nothing. 

Your asking for things that have taken some people years to figure out.

If you don't want to legalize a business & not carry your insurances,I think you need to re-think your thinking behind this venture.

Maybe its easier in Tampa to ditch on a lawsuit & jump over the boarder,but around here I want to make sure *No *one takes my house & everything I have worked my entire life for.

Being legal & carrying all my insurances that covers myself & the people that work for me,Means everything to me.
If you don't carry workers comp insurance on your employees,you are stupid,& they are dumb to work for you.
Again,maybe you should rethink this adventure of yours.


----------



## CurryPork

I did not say I don't want to legalize the business at all. I was just asking when should I get the business insured, right away or after we get a project. Some architects don't have insurance you know. They get it after they land the project.

And I do fully intend to become a licensed contractor. I was just asking if I needed to get the specialty license as well to practice in the drywall field.

That's all. If it took you years to figure this out and don't want to tell... that's fine. I can call the state. I was just looking for a quick response to see how some of you operate, that's all. No harm done.

And I didn't mean to portray as a bad guy here. I'm realizing I'm entering into the world of contractors. I'm sure some of you hate architects in here.


----------



## Workaholic

You need to contact the licensing board in your area to discuss the requirements. 
http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/
http://www.contractors-license.org/

A standard insurance policy is 2 million liability, call your agent or a broker to get your rate. 

I do not know if your friend is an illegal alien or not but if he can not answer your questions on the local procedures to acquire a license and discuss insurance and WC with you then he is probably operating his business illegally.

I am all for everyone operating on a level playing field so do what ever you have to do to be a legal operating business.


----------



## silverstilts

CurryPork said:


> Wait a minute. When did I exactly say "illegal"? Because I said they're from Mexico, you assume they're illegal? My friend has his green card and this is a mutual partnership. He's very excited about this venture.
> 
> I'm not trying to capitalize on anything. I am a licensed professional and I have a full time job. We just want to maximize our talents and see what we can do together.
> 
> I was hoping to get some simple/friendly responses, but it turns out I'm being attacked here. I'm new to the forum and although I'm not a contractor, I should be welcome, no?


 fftopic: Your not trying to capitalize? Got me confused after all the hard work that those did to make it to where they are on this site someone like you comes along and wants to take the easy road? Get a life... and illegal or not I am sure when you say that they are from mexico well say no more 
Cheap Cheap Cheap !!!!! Don't just sit there behind your desk and expect to make money off of other peoples backs at least not on this site. If you are a licensed professional why ask such lame questions ??? Don't sound to professional to me.:cursing:


----------



## silverstilts

I'm not a contractor, I should be welcome, no?[/QUOTE]
This forum is for "Professional Drywall and Finishing Contractors" did you not read before joining?


----------



## Workaholic

silverstilts said:


> fftopic: Your not trying to capitalize? Got me confused after all the hard work that those did to make it to where they are on this site someone like you comes along and wants to take the easy road?
> 
> Cheap Cheap Cheap !!!!! Don't just sit there behind your desk and expect to make money off of other peoples backs at least not on this site.


I have known of a few paint contractors in my area that do exactly that. They do not know the dynamics of the physical trade but are good salesman.


----------



## silverstilts

That's what is called being an entrepreneur... Which is fine but what is not fine is someone using this forum which they don't earn the right to ask such questions.. Another way of driving down the price of our hard work off our backs.


----------



## Workaholic

silverstilts said:


> That's what is called being an entrepreneur... Which is fine but what is not fine is someone using this forum which they don't earn the right to ask such questions.. Another way of driving down the price of our hard work off our backs.


I agree, using illegals is a corner cutting way to water down the trades. It is hard to raise industry standards when it is like the wild wild west out there.


----------



## moore

I'm small time, but how can a drywall ?? , land a job without license and insurances ? It's the first thing a g/c ask for.


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> I'm small time, but how can a drywall ?? , land a job without license and insurances ? It's the first thing a g/c ask for.


 someone with commensence would understand that....insurance big big big part of bussiness did is say big part


----------



## moore

Hey look at me. 500 post.
sorry to all I've pissed off. still not going anywhere.


----------



## Workaholic

moore said:


> I'm small time, but how can a drywall ?? , land a job without license and insurances ? It's the first thing a g/c ask for.


The private residential sector, the house flippers, the g/c's and builders that hire illegals and claim they or the ho's did the work. ect...


----------



## moore

Workaholic said:


> The private residential sector, the house flippers, the g/c's and builders that hire illegals and claim they or the ho's did the work. ect...


gotcha... suitcase contractors . more than once I've wanted to rip that blue tooth out of there ear.


----------



## SlimPickins

Wow. 








Insurance-yes.


----------



## Workaholic

My money is on that Silver banned the OP. :jester:


----------



## silverstilts

As much as it was a little offensive to me personally I did not ban and had no reason to. But sometimes I wish people would just use some common sense.


----------



## silverstilts

It is not so bad when a newbie comes along with some or very little experience but someone out of the blue a so called professional In his field should know better i guess. Of course again we all know how some architects are , most can be book smart but as they say well we all know what that is.


----------



## Workaholic

silverstilts said:


> As much as it was a little offensive to me personally I did not ban and had no reason to. But sometimes I wish people would just use some common sense.


I did not think you banned him I was just playing. 

The trades have really become watered down over the years and tradesmen have lost a lot of respect over the years and it seems for a big demographic it is all about how cheap. Of course it can be a bit of a hypocritical situation when many of us look for deals as well.


----------



## betterdrywall

I ASSure you,,, I have general LIEability... This guy is clueless.. and won't make it..Reminds me of the last Archy I worked for.. I wanted to shove all the FR Molding. up his you know where. Dayum I am not a mind reader.. And I still had to Tell him the proper method on the application 2 or 3 times.. Then I had to print out the information from the internet.. just because he did not believe a low down dirty drywaller like myself. Anyway.. when the phones ringing off the hook and the guys don't show up on time and stuff is missing or half finished or this, that, and the other, plus a few more , he will either give up or pull his hair out.


----------



## boco

CurryPork said:


> Sorry to confuse you. I thought it's a simple question.
> 
> Regarding my friends. They are from Mexico and they do not speak english and do not know how to market. They're just getting jobs through word of mouth. I happen to be an architect and I figure I have an inside knowledge of the projects I work on, so perhaps giving us a slight edge in getting the jobs.
> 
> My friends will get most of the earnings as they're the ones who will actually do the work. Does this make sense now?


 . So you have an idea of what everyone is charging because you can see the bids from your firm. Then you want to hire fn cheap ass labor so you under cut local companies by hiring Non citizens. Not even gonna bring up medical, dental and retirement for your employees as they will not have it for sure. Get a clue. I hope you get burned on a big contract from undercutting legitimate companies. GTFO


----------



## moore

Where are you cp? I like this thread.
Comp. busted my  2009. audit for 2010 in 3 weeks. G/L I can deal with
It's a must have.


----------



## justadrywallguy

silverstilts said:


> As much as it was a little offensive to me personally I did not ban and had no reason to. But sometimes I wish people would just use some common sense.


Common sense isn't so common in this world just ask my laborer! :wallbash:


----------



## CurryPork

WOW, why would you guys get so defensive and almost insulting. What did I do here? Sorry I asked or joined this forum then. I'd figure this would be a good starting point to get to know some people in the industry. I thought this would be a friendly place, but I guess not. No disrespect to anyone here. 

And seriously, when did I become offensive? I don't think I posted anything offensive as some of you claim. Is it because I asked a simple question, which apparently no one supposed to ask?

Listen. I do intend to start the business fully legalized with insurance and licenses and who are you to say I won't make it or I'm here to water down the industry. Shouldn't I be getting some encouraging words from some of you instead? Is it a closed fraternity with you drywall contractors? No one is allowed to enter?

AND for the last time. NO ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS. I have no idea how did my question evolved into this topic of conversation. I never even mentioned that word and did not even think of it at all. It's just my business partner and I. He's a permanent resident and I'm a citizen. And whoever we hire, they will have to show proof of residency.

I really was hoping for some words of wisdom, but instead is all doubts and disrespect.


----------



## justadrywallguy

CurryPork said:


> WOW, why would you guys get so defensive and almost insulting. What did I do here? Sorry I asked or joined this forum then. I'd figure this would be a good starting point to get to know some people in the industry. I thought this would be a friendly place, but I guess not. No disrespect to anyone here.
> 
> And seriously, when did I become offensive? I don't think I posted anything offensive as some of you claim. Is it because I asked a simple question, which apparently no one supposed to ask?
> 
> Listen. I do intend to start the business fully legalized with insurance and licenses and who are you to say I won't make it or I'm here to water down the industry. Shouldn't I be getting some encouraging words from some of you instead? Is it a closed fraternity with you drywall contractors? No one is allowed to enter?
> 
> AND for the last time. NO ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS. I have no idea how did my question evolved into this topic of conversation. I never even mentioned that word and did not even think of it at all. It's just my business partner and I. He's a permanent resident and I'm a citizen. And whoever we hire, they will have to show proof of residency.
> 
> I really was hoping for some words of wisdom, but instead is all doubts and disrespect.


 For starters you have never even picked up a pan and knife or hung a sheet of rock to pay the bills. Second you want to partner up with people who cut our prices, and leaves jobs half a**. Thirdly you want us to give you the information to help us go on food stamps, sorry charlie, we are not going to cut our own throats! :furious:


----------



## moore

THEY DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH! How do you know there happy with your new job venture ? Me do... me do.. me.. do. Not much of a partnership if you ask me,,, but ,, It is what it is! If it works for you ,,, hey , your not the only one!


----------



## CurryPork

I can simpathyze with your frustration on people charging less to get the jobs because this happens with architects all the time.

BUT, everyone here just assume I'll be doing the same and you're pre judging me because of my few posts. Honestly, I don't know. I wasn't thinking about it because as I said I'm new in this venture. 

True to the statement that I'ver never hung a sheet of rock. But you should at least respect me for wanting to do it. My friend will do most of the labor, but I will of course do some as well.


----------



## Workaholic

CurryPork said:


> or I'm here to water down the industry.


That one was mine. 

I was simply saying my opinion, I believe the trades are watered down with people that were for one reason or another forced out of their jobs and picked the trades for what they see as a potential for easy money. It is just what has happened. 

As far as the illegals in my area most of the legal immigrants speak some english so it is just speculation on the legality. 

I thought I gave you sound advice in my first post of the thread and the rest was just some off topic side conversation. With forums you pick and choose what is worth taking in. 

If you are going to be licensed, insured, carry WC and hire legal citizens then I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## CurryPork

moore said:


> THEY DON'T SPEAK ENGLISH! How do you know there happy with your new job venture ? Me do... me do.. me.. do. Not much of a partnership if you ask me,,, but ,, It is what it is! If it works for you ,,, hey , your not the only one!


I don't see the point in this. You don't know me or my friend to say it won't work between us.

I speak spanish, ok? We are very close friends. We just happen to have the same desire to maximize our talents. If it works, great. If it doesn't, at least you try. How can we succeed or fail if don't try.


----------



## CurryPork

Workaholic said:


> That one was mine.
> 
> I was simply saying my opinion, I believe the trades are watered down with people that were for one reason or another forced out of their jobs and picked the trades for what they see as a potential for easy money. It is just what has happened.
> 
> As far as the illegals in my area most of the legal immigrants speak some english so it is just speculation on the legality.
> 
> I thought I gave you sound advice in my first post of the thread and the rest was just some off topic side conversation. With forums you pick and choose what is worth taking in.
> 
> If you are going to be licensed, insured, carry WC and hire legal citizens then I wish you the best of luck.


Thank you Workaholic. I think there are some good people in here after all.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Our token painter is the only good guy on here, good luck your going to need it :whistling2:


----------



## moore

Workaholic said:


> That one was mine.
> 
> I was simply saying my opinion, I believe the trades are watered down with people that were for one reason or another forced out of their jobs and picked the trades for what they see as a potential for easy money. It is just what has happened.
> 
> As far as the illegals in my area most of the legal immigrants speak some english so it is just speculation on the legality.
> 
> I thought I gave you sound advice in my first post of the thread and the rest was just some off topic side conversation. With forums you pick and choose what is worth taking in.
> 
> If you are going to be licensed, insured, carry WC and hire legal citizens then I wish you the best of luck.


Your a good man work. Always a voice of reason.:yes::yes:


----------



## Workaholic

CurryPork said:


> Thank you Workaholic. I think there are some good people in here after all.


Actually there are a lot of good guys that care about their craft on this forum. Most of us deal with low ballers on a regular basis so there is no doubt we can be quick to jump on them. 

If you operate legally it is all good if you use illegal labor then it might be best to lurk. 



2buckcanuck said:


> Our token painter is the only good guy on here, good luck your going to need it :whistling2:


But I am a prick on PT.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I think currypork should go into the painting business instead, what do you think worky??
He's got 2 Mexican labourers, one can cut in and the other can roll:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> I think currypork should go into the painting business instead, what do you think worky??
> He's got 2 Mexican labourers, one can cut in and the other can roll:thumbup:


What no sprayer? 
lol unlike Silver I do ban for a temp amount of time and tell them to come back when they took the plunge and are professionals.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> What no sprayer?
> lol unlike Silver I do ban for a temp amount of time and tell them to come back when they took the plunge and are professionals.


Think you said it right there, till he takes the plunge to be a professional tradesman, then he can't join our club:yes:

Personal, I could never work for a DWC that did not do the trade himself.
You got to pay your dues 1st


----------



## CurryPork

2buckcanuck said:


> I think currypork should go into the painting business instead, what do you think worky??
> He's got 2 Mexican labourers, one can cut in and the other can roll:thumbup:


Now, that's an idea. Do painters need to be licensed to practice?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

CurryPork said:


> Now, that's an idea. Do painters need to be licensed to practice?


No, you just require a operation that removes half your brain, then you can become a painter:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I also hear Huntsville ,Alabama really needs some painters
right worky


----------



## betterdrywall

Curry,, There is alot more involved with drywall besides just sitting behind a desk, you state you are going to try and do some of the work. Thats fine.. Do you know what work it is your going to have to do??? There is sheetcounts. driving to and from the job site to inspect ,, Yes even if the job has had it's so called inspection there is still framing issues left off. Nothing is 100% perfect these days. Then there is also layout for cornerbead. counting and marking electrical outlets. ????? never understood why that job always land on the DW'er. The list just keeping building.. Stuff you have to do before you can even walk in and hang your first sheet. Then there is the aftermath of the other trades. Think you will be able to up and jump when it is 1 day before closeing and take care of 10 or 20 patches with about the same amount of crews working injside the home? Good news is you will figure out why construction workers hate Archies,, Real Quick!I personally don't see you having the ablity to take on this kind of work or even painting which is more involved and more expensive as far as insurance goes. If you want an easy side job.. open up a candy store inside a mall. and hire some Hooter girls to run it .. way less headaches. When your azz is 30 ft in the air and your working you tail off without getting paid any extra ,, You'll understand ...


----------



## CurryPork

betterdrywall, these are all valid points and thanks for pointing them out. I do understand what is involved. I've been to many job sites before. Honestly, this is the time for me to decide to do this or to open a restaurant or something. We are still in our initial talk of building a drywall business, but nothing is set in stone yet. We are excited but maybe reality will dictate if it's worth the effort.

So, a general question to everyone in here to get an idea of your trade. Are you guys happy with this profession? with your pay? with what you do? Seems like there are more negatives than rewards.


----------



## SlimPickins

CurryPork said:


> betterdrywall, these are all valid points and thanks for pointing them out. I do understand what is involved. I've been to many job sites before. Honestly, this is the time for me to decide to do this or to open a restaurant or something. We are still in our initial talk of building a drywall business, but nothing is set in stone yet. We are excited but maybe reality will dictate if it's worth the effort.
> 
> So, a general question to everyone in here to get an idea of your trade. Are you guys happy with this profession? with your pay? with what you do? Seems like there are more negatives than rewards.


Honsetly, I don't know why someone would choose drywall as a start-up (especially in this economy...isn't Florida one of the hardest hit areas?). The profit margins aren't all that big, and to be successful requires utilizing skilled labor, which means you've got to pay someone a decent wage (or you'll end up _spending _instead of _making_). You're probably better off to look for that you can charge a lot for, and have a high measure of profit. I hear window washing has good returns for minimal investment.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I would only wish this trade on my worst enemies,20 years ago it was good. Now with all these new rules and regulations, it's slowly turning into factory work.

Rocking and taping are two of the hardest trades out there, can you say pain:yes:


----------



## Jason

I have to admit: I probably wouldn't be a successful architect right out of the gate because I'm not an architect. Although I know an architect, I have only a cursory acquaintanceship myself with the details of an architect's job, which is why I've opted not to go into the architecture game. 

This will end in lagrimas. Falling Water, baby.

Btw, this thread has a distinctive trolly aroma.


----------



## CurryPork

I have to admit this seems trolly. Does it seem so unlikely an architect would want to do drywall... or an architect owning his own restaurant... which I did, but it's time to do something new. 

Why drywall? It's my friend's trade and we've talked about for a while and I've always been interested in doing hands on instead of sitting in my chair doing CAD all day.

No, I'm not a troll. I just came here to ask a few questions and to get a feel on your trade.


----------



## Jason

CurryPork said:


> I have to admit this seems trolly. Does it seem so unlikely an architect would want to do drywall... or an architect owning his own restaurant... which I did, but it's time to do something new.
> 
> Why drywall? It's my friend's trade and we've talked about for a while and I've always been interested in doing hands on instead of sitting in my chair doing CAD all day.
> 
> No, I'm not a troll. I just came here to ask a few questions and to get a feel on your trade.


 
It just seems a little half baked, Curry. To hang your financial wellbeing on a contracting venture in which you have no training or experience seems unwise. Neither do you seem to have any experience in administrating a business. (Your first ports of call should be an accountant and a lawyer.) I suspect you are an employee in the throes of an entrepreneurial seizure, but please take some time to consider the realities of the marketplace you propose to enter before donning your Captain of Industry hat and charging the windmill.

Also, the whole thing just sounds a bit suspect. Were I in your legal friend's shoes, I'd be questioning exactly what it is you are bringing to the table. It's not a capital intensive business and any GC would surely fall down laughing if you tried to spec trade contractors like light fittings. Going into business with a friend is an awful idea in the first place imo, but that's just my bias. Why does your friend want to partner with you?


----------



## Final touch drywall

curypork, either your friend is not really a good friend,or he is a really good con-artist,& talked this trade into your head like he has made millions doing drywall.Yes there was times when the money was really good & you did very well.
If I didn't love the Art of finishing,& the freedom I have being in business,I woulda been gone a long time ago.
Do yourself a favor, turn around & run as fast as you can,before you get yourself any deeper..


----------



## STOTLE DRYWALL

If you are looking to make as much money with as little work as possible, then drywall is not the route you should take. 

If you are looking to start a partnership that could yield minimal profits in the beginning but eventually develop into something; AND you enjoy the jobsite more than you do the desk you currently sit behind, then drywall might be for you. 

GL 
Stotle


----------



## moore

CurryPork said:


> betterdrywall, these are all valid points and thanks for pointing them out. I do understand what is involved. I've been to many job sites before. Honestly, this is the time for me to decide to do this or to open a restaurant or something. We are still in our initial talk of building a drywall business, but nothing is set in stone yet. We are excited but maybe reality will dictate if it's worth the effort.
> 
> So, a general question to everyone in here to get an idea of your trade. Are you guys happy with this profession? with your pay? with what you do? Seems like there are more negatives than rewards.


IT'S IN MY BLOOD.:yes:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Curry Pork, you mentioned something about the restaurant business. With your non english speaking business partner, why not use the labor to stay in the food service industry? Something such as a factory with a production line to put the bend in the taco shells. You could call it Curry Pork Taco Benders and Drywall Company. You will have the market cornered in such a lucritive and profitable business. Heck, I would even print up T-shirts with that company name on them and hand them out at the border.


----------



## smisner50s

CurryPork said:


> betterdrywall, these are all valid points and thanks for pointing them out. I do understand what is involved. I've been to many job sites before. Honestly, this is the time for me to decide to do this or to open a restaurant or something. We are still in our initial talk of building a drywall business, but nothing is set in stone yet. We are excited but maybe reality will dictate if it's worth the effort.
> 
> So, a general question to everyone in here to get an idea of your trade. Are you guys happy with this profession? with your pay? with what you do? Seems like there are more negatives than rewards.


If you like doing drywall.....you love doing drywall...thats a read between the lines answer:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins

CurryPork said:


> I've always been interested in doing hands on instead of sitting in my chair doing CAD all day.


Dude....when I quit drywall a few years back to be a drafter for an architect friend of mine, it was the best job I ever had. Unfortunately the market tanked and he didn't have enough to keep me busy. Let's trade! I love drawing plans.


----------



## Bill from Indy

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Curry Pork, you mentioned something about the restaurant business. With your non english speaking business partner, why not use the labor to stay in the food service industry? Something such as a factory with a production line to put the bend in the taco shells. You could call it Curry Pork Taco Benders and Drywall Company. You will have the market cornered in such a lucritive and profitable business. Heck, I would even print up T-shirts with that company name on them and hand them out at the border.


genius

btw, i dont think i was disrespectful in my post....i say keep the desk job...run the business...keep materials stocked...manage contacts...estimate jobs...etc...let the other guy run the labor side...eh..65/35 split his way


----------



## STOTLE DRYWALL

SlimPickins said:


> Dude....when I quit drywall a few years back to be a drafter for an architect friend of mine, it was the best job I ever had. Unfortunately the market tanked and he didn't have enough to keep me busy. Let's trade! I love drawing plans.


Me 2. I love to draw unpractical structures or things that look good on paper.


----------



## SlimPickins

STOTLE DRYWALL said:


> Me 2. I love to draw unpractical structures or things that look good on paper.


I know, I wish every building was just a big square box with 7' lids so things would be easier for the drywallers.


----------



## drywall guy158

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Curry Pork, you mentioned something about the restaurant business. With your non English speaking business partner, why not use the labor to stay in the food service industry? Something such as a factory with a production line to put the bend in the taco shells. You could call it Curry Pork Taco Benders and Drywall Company. You will have the market cornered in such a lucritive and profitable business. Heck, I would even print up T-shirts with that company name on them and hand them out at the border.


:thumbup: i was thinking the same thing !! what an a$$ !!!  people just plane out piss me off ! lets make the mex e cans feal at home they have green cards !! who gives a flying f send them back where they belong ....the last i f n checked we speak English !!! make toco meat out of them and feed them to the aligators !!


----------



## CurryPork

drywall guy158 said:


> :thumbup: i was thinking the same thing !! what an a$$ !!!  people just plane out piss me off ! lets make the mex e cans feal at home they have green cards !! who gives a flying f send them back where they belong ....the last i f n checked we speak English !!! make toco meat out of them and feed them to the aligators !!


 
Sorry, but this reply was unnecessary and uncalled for. 

I sense a lot of bitter souls in the world of drywall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

CurryPork said:


> I sense a lot of bitter souls in the world of drywall.


----------



## Scott_w

drywall guy158 said:


> :thumbup: i was thinking the same thing !! what an a$$ !!!  people just plane out piss me off ! lets make the mex e cans feal at home they have green cards !! who gives a flying f send them back where they belong ....the last i f n checked we speak English !!! make toco meat out of them and feed them to the aligators !!


Totally inappropriate comments, and some wonder why you lose jobs.  Clients can see an attitude like this a mile away.

Listen, if you trace back anyone's family, we were ALL once immigrants, well unless you are a native Indian! As long as this guy is going to run a legit business, all the power to him! If his rates are cut throat, not much you can do about it, thats business! It usually takes a little while, but cut throats will sink themselves.

You have to realize, not EVERYONE that needs drywall hung/finished is a potential client. You have to figure out your focus market, or demographic.

There is a market for everything, in all price ranges. You need to decide where you are, and focus on it. 

SELL YOURSELF, NOT WHAT YOU DO!:whistling2:

scott


----------



## moore

I'm dealing with a whole slue of cut throats here, and none of them are mexican.


----------



## jmr

CurryPork said:


> Sorry, but this reply was unnecessary and uncalled for.
> 
> I sense a lot of bitter souls in the world of drywall.


dude you have no idea, lots of bitter souls.. im one of them. 

on this forum you have lots of guys who have worked their whole lives to be awesome at what they do.. not just running a business, but perfecting a craft. not to make it sound like its something more then it is, but it is an art.. 

that's why we join a forum with other drywallers to discuss techniques, news, tools, business etc. and with this economy tanking like it did, drywall has been in the cross hairs for an easy industry to take advantage of.. 

lots of sh*tty business, a bad economy. the undocumented folks decimating labor standards, or outright running businesses with stolen social/tax id numbers then driving prices down. craigslist hacks. suit and tie desk contractors who take advantage of hardworking people (both legal and illegal) in a bad situation. all of these are just a sample of what we have to deal with in this business.

so if anyone on here is still actually doing drywall, they've been through the spin cycle and back.. at least i have in the last 3-4 years. so that explains the bitterness..

as far as advice, you'll need insurance, maybe comp (dont know in your state).. your buddies will need both as well. unless you plan on employing them, which they'll need legal docs. another thing I've learned is diversify.

but like final touch drywall stated, i would run. probably stick with your day job, in this business climate anyway. its definitely survival of the fittest. and by fittest i mean those who have the cheapest price tag. and if your running your business properly, you won't be the cheapest. 

its hard to compete with bottom feeders.


----------



## tradesmen11

Congratulations Moore for completing ur 500 posts.Keep it up.
*Tradesmen*


----------



## moore

tradesmen11 said:


> Congratulations Moore for completing ur 500 posts.Keep it up.
> *Tradesmen*


Half of those post were useless ,,,,, but fun!
This site is worth it's weight in gold just for the info on tools.
All the great advice and tips is a plus.:yes:


----------



## igorson

CurryPork said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post and I figure I'd start in here.
> 
> I am a Florida registered architect and I am interested in starting a drywall business on the side. I have a friend with his crew who will do all the manual work and I'll do the marketing and estimating.
> 
> Now, I'm very new in this venture and I haven't done all the needed research yet and I'm hoping to get some quick answers in here.
> 
> Do I need to get both the contractor license and the specialty (drywall) license to start? Or one license is enough. Do I even qualify to take the contractor exams. Note that all my experience is practicing architecture and drafting.
> 
> Does my new business need to be insured from the beginning or we can get the insurance once we land a big project. And just wondering if any of you know the numbers.... how much is to insure a new company in Florida? Tampa to be exact.
> 
> Those are the main questions I have, but if anyone has any feedbacks, it'll be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


If you are serious to start drywall you have to have liability and workers comp as well as legal drywall company. I think in some states you do not have to have contractors license for drywall work. But in order to know what price for drywall work you need some drywall experience or you overprice/under price the job. Also if you do not know what is good/bad job how would you able to know what your guys did? 
http://1drywall.com/quote.htm


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> I'm dealing with a whole slue of cut throats here, and none of them are mexican.


I bet you it's those damn kiwi's,,,,,,isn't it Moore ?????
Just get yourself a good sheep dog, and chase all the sheep out of town, problem solved:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

moore said:


> I'm dealing with a whole slue of cut throats here, and none of them are mexican.


Is it the Amish? Are there Amish in your area?


----------



## moore

Workaholic said:


> Is it the Amish? Are there Amish in your area?


Yes there are Amish here. No Amish tapers thou. farmers mostly ,,
Horse and buggy ,, Road tractors got a few last year,. nearly took out 
one or two myself a few times. All the Mennonites here are carpenters or brick smith. ,, and very good tradesmen. [ tight thou!]
were you jerking my chain ? Oh well..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Workaholic said:


> Is it the Amish? Are there Amish in your area?


 Now there's a thought,,, Amish terrorists


----------



## sdrdrywall

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Now there's a thought,,, Amish terrorists


Nice. To see you capt!


----------



## Workaholic

moore said:


> Yes there are Amish here. No Amish tapers thou. farmers mostly ,,
> Horse and buggy ,, Road tractors got a few last year,. nearly took out
> one or two myself a few times. All the Mennonites here are carpenters or brick smith. ,, and very good tradesmen. [ tight thou!]
> were you jerking my chain ? Oh well..


I was not jerking your chain, but I was being a smart ass. A painter I know in Indiana says that they are the lowballers in the area, also says that they will stalk the box stores.


----------



## moore

Workaholic said:


> No, I was not jerking your chain. A painter I know in Indiana says that they are the lowballers in the area, also says that they will stalk the box stores.


The box stores don't worry me at all. work. My builders are faithful to there local supply houses ,, and to me . when lowes came to town all the local supplies went out off there way to make there customers happy. 

I buy my sanding pads from Lowes that's it! oh hell , you got me started on lowes/ home depot !!! Every time i walk in THOSE places looking like a pigeon 
farmer . some FBN ask ,,, whats the going price for drywall these days.:blink:
SHOW ME YOUR PLANS! SHOW ME YOUR HOUSE! 
I'LL GIVE YOU THE GOING PRICE! simple!


----------



## CurryPork

Hello everyone, 

I'm bringing this thread back to the surface to give you an update on the drywall business that I wanted to start. Well, I did not. I think this forum had a great influence on my decision and I really respect what you guys do.

But, I did start another business. I opened a restaurant. I had a failed restaurant business already on my resume but I hope this time is different. I wanted to try something new and I like hands on construction, hence the drywall biz idea. But at the end it was not meant to be. I'll just keep that idea on hold for now and I might come back here with a same thread down the road.


----------



## Jason

"You're not Chinese, ya know."


----------



## CurryPork

Jason said:


> "You're not Chinese, ya know."


actually I am.


----------



## silverstilts

CurryPork said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm bringing this thread back to the surface to give you an update on the drywall business that I wanted to start. Well, I did not. I think this forum had a great influence on my decision and I really respect what you guys do.
> 
> But, I did start another business. I opened a restaurant. I had a failed restaurant business already on my resume but I hope this time is different. I wanted to try something new and I like hands on construction, hence the drywall biz idea. But at the end it was not meant to be. I'll just keep that idea on hold for now and I might come back here with a same thread down the road.


 Perhaps you should go start a Chinese Restaurant Forum then.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

CurryPork said:


> Hello everyone. This is my first post and I figure I'd start in here.
> 
> I am a Florida registered architect and I am interested in starting a drywall business on the side. I have a friend with his crew who will do all the manual work and I'll do the marketing and estimating.
> 
> Now, I'm very new in this venture and I haven't done all the needed research yet and I'm hoping to get some quick answers in here.
> 
> Do I need to get both the contractor license and the specialty (drywall) license to start? Or one license is enough. Do I even qualify to take the contractor exams. Note that all my experience is practicing architecture and drafting.
> 
> Does my new business need to be insured from the beginning or we can get the insurance once we land a big project. And just wondering if any of you know the numbers.... how much is to insure a new company in Florida? Tampa to be exact.
> 
> Those are the main questions I have, but if anyone has any feedbacks, it'll be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Alright my friend, you've got my attention. If you are ready, willing and able to create an innovative application service market that leverages your design experience, *the skills and the experience of genuine master mechanics*, and the latest innovative technologies (means and methods), then I think you'd be on to something worthwhile. If your are entering to compete in the pimp-whore-john commodity market that is so prevalent today, then I suggest you measure twice and cut your wrists ... it will be quicker and less painless.

There is a real opportunity for someone with design experience to find ways to create cost effective, upgraded details that align themselves with the realities of human driven systems.

I would like to discuss those possibilities.

Skillfully and Professionally
Yours in a Workmanlike Manner,

Field General
800 Pound Guerrilla


----------



## Jason

CurryPork said:


> actually I am.


I'm gonna recommend the 24-48 stilts then. 


This is a wiser move than heading into contracting. At least you know the territory.


----------



## Mudshark

The word PIMP comes to mind. Thats what we call it out here, a PIMPING OUTFIT.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla

*Pirates, Pigs, Pimps and Prostitutes*



Mudshark said:


> The word PIMP comes to mind. Thats what we call it out here, a PIMPING OUTFIT.


The business transaction is a mirror of a society's health ... a culture's philosophy. There are too many pirates, pigs, pimps, and prostitutes believing that they are actually doing business and convincing others that it's all about sacrificing themselves to the benefit of others. Until every man, woman, and child realizes that a business transaction should be about the investment opportunity that comes with understanding and appreciating self-disciplined calculated shared risk and the expectation of a return on invested time, effort and money, there will be victims of piracy, scarcity, and forced indentured servitude. Look in the mirror ... who are you ... who, who ... who, who? Be all that you can be, independent and free.


----------



## builtrightllc

Drywall aside, if you're going to start / operate any business at all, you need to go through the proper procedures and procure all of the necessary licensing and insurance. You will not last if you don't. That being said, drywall is a tough gig, and its equally hard to manage the business aspects as it is hard on the physical labor side. If you're just diving into this, you'll really want to do some research to find out if its worth your investment of both time and money, see if it's something you'd be interested in sticking with for a term of at least a few years, and finding out all of the requirements you'd need to meet to run a successful, legitimate business.


----------



## joepro0000

wow this was an interesting thread. Too bad I just found it now! Curry Pork what happened to the drywall biz? You need to be licensed, insured, and some jobs bonded. Also you need to have atleast 50k to start a business now-a -days, with the way they take so long to pay.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

If your smart stick to drawing pictures, I was thinking about doing that..... when I was in high school. Talk to a lawyer if your serious about doing this. And DON"T PARTNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurryPork

I opened a restaurant instead.


----------



## Jason

What's on the menu?


----------



## gazman

CurryPork said:


> I opened a restaurant instead.


And we thuoght you had balls thinking about going into drywall.


----------



## CurryPork

gazman said:


> And we thuoght you had balls thinking about going into drywall.


Very mature of you to make a comment like this. So deciding to go into the restaurant business instead makes me less of someone doing drywall? Opening a restaurant is just as challenging as any other business. I still have a day job on top of this, so I wouldn't say I don't have the balls. It takes lots of time and dedication to pull something off like this.


----------



## cazna

CurryPork said:


> Very mature of you to make a comment like this. So deciding to go into the restaurant business instead makes me less of someone doing drywall? Opening a restaurant is just as challenging as any other business. I still have a day job on top of this, so I wouldn't say I don't have the balls. It takes lots of time and dedication to pull something off like this.


 
Currypork, Dude, Gazman is saying you have bigger balls for opening a restaurant than you would have for starting a drywall business, Hes not attacking you, Hes saying your one brave dude, And i think the same, A restaurant would be one hell of a challange and dam hard work so well done to you, I never knock someone for giving it a go no matter what it is :thumbsup: Better than being a lazy bludging arse, sucking from the system the hard workers pay in taxes. :yes: So again, Well Done.


----------



## gazman

CurryPork said:


> Very mature of you to make a comment like this. So deciding to go into the restaurant business instead makes me less of someone doing drywall? Opening a restaurant is just as challenging as any other business. I still have a day job on top of this, so I wouldn't say I don't have the balls. It takes lots of time and dedication to pull something off like this.


Cazna was right I was saying that your balls must be huge. The hospitality industry is tough.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason

I hope you're licensed or you won't be getting many drywallers in there.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

While,,,,,at least you came back on here to gives us a progress report on what is happening in your life,,,most wouldn't, they leave you hanging, or maybe you missed us.

You made the right decision IMO Currypork


----------



## SlimPickins

Field General said:


> The business transaction is a mirror of a society's health ... a culture's philosophy. There are too many pirates, pigs, pimps, and prostitutes believing that they are actually doing business and convincing others that it's all about sacrificing themselves to the benefit of others. Until every man, woman, and child realizes that a business transaction should be about the investment opportunity that comes with understanding and appreciating self-disciplined calculated shared risk and the expectation of a return on invested time, effort and money, there will be victims of piracy, scarcity, and forced indentured servitude. Look in the mirror ... who are you ... who, who ... who, who? Be all that you can be, independent and free.


Fantastic post. There's a lot of personal responsibility _not being taken _these days, and I'll admit I'm sometimes prone to rolling over to get some work. Perhaps a post like this will help remind me to stick up for myself when needed, after all it's not just for my benefit..... 

It's time for another read of The Art of War.


----------



## CurryPork

gazman said:


> Cazna was right I was saying that your balls must be huge. The hospitality industry is tough.:thumbsup:


Sorry I misunderstood. 

Thanks everyone who contributed to this topic... This post actually was one of the reason I steered away from going into the drywall biz... no offense. And I appreciate what you guys do, it is a pretty tough business to get into.


----------



## chris

CurryPork said:


> Sorry I misunderstood.
> 
> Thanks everyone who contributed to this topic... This post actually was one of the reason I steered away from going into the drywall biz... no offense. And I appreciate what you guys do, it is a pretty tough business to get into.


 reataurants are just as tough if not tougher,good luck with biz. Everytime I see Currypork I get hungry:yes:do you serve Thai food? I love that stuff,if you have a good menu you should do well


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

chris said:


> reataurants are just as tough if not tougher,good luck with biz. Everytime I see Currypork I get hungry:yes:do you serve Thai food? I love that stuff,if you have a good menu you should do well


 I think the sign said chinese:yes:


----------



## CatD7

CurryPork said:


> I opened a restaurant instead.


 

I bet that it is staffed with illegal mexicans, the same ones who were going to run "your" drywall business. Go back to India, you damn criminal. It is little brown foreigners like you and your mexicans who are ruining the economy for working Americans, and we ain't gonna take it anymore!!!!!!!



STFU & GTFO!


----------



## gazman

CatD7 said:


> I bet that it is staffed with illegal mexicans, the same ones who were going to run "your" drywall business. Go back to India, you damn criminal. It is little brown foreigners like you and your mexicans who are ruining the economy for working Americans, and we ain't gonna take it anymore!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> STFU & GTFO!


 
Fair go mate. Your coments are a bit strong for your first post. 
Are you sure of all your facts?


----------



## CatD7

gazman said:


> Fair go mate. Your coments are a bit strong for your first post.
> Are you sure of all your facts?


 

Am I sure about my facts???? WTF??? I am an American., I live here, Crocodile Dundee! I have seen, firsthand the damage done to working Americans by criminal brown labor in this country. That ******** AND his illegal mexicans need to be sent home in handcuffs. Kepp your opinions on such matters in Austrailia, or we'll send our illegals over for you to deal with!


----------



## cazna

CatD7 said:


> Am I sure about my facts???? WTF??? I am an American., I live here, Crocodile Dundee! I have seen, firsthand the damage done to working Americans by criminal brown labor in this country. That ******** AND his illegal mexicans need to be sent home in handcuffs. Kepp your opinions on such matters in Austrailia, or we'll send our illegals over for you to deal with!


And you posting things like this will make all the difference wont it........Not.

This is a global forum for drywalltalk, Not attack other races talk, This is not the place for this.

This is a trade that we are all open to undercutting, Not just other races but our own as well, Thats just how it is, Cheapest often wins.

Way you go then, attack me as well now


----------



## Kiwiman

I think they should arrest this prick, he sounds like the nut job that did the massacre in Norway.


----------



## gazman

They should send him to NZ where he can state some of his racist views to a six and a half foot maori.:thumbup:


----------



## CatD7

gazman said:


> They should send him to NZ where he can state some of his racist views to a six and a half foot maori.:thumbup:


 
It ain't racist to want illegal aliens who are destroying my nation to GTFO and to send the criminals who employ them to prison. You may be "gloabal" (spineless ****) , but I am an American! When I see someone doing things to harm working AMericans, you bet your ass that I am gonna call em on it!


----------



## CatD7

cazna said:


> And you posting things like this will make all the difference wont it........Not.
> 
> This is a global forum for drywalltalk, Not attack other races talk, This is not the place for this.
> 
> This is a trade that we are all open to undercutting, Not just other races but our own as well, Thats just how it is, Cheapest often wins.
> 
> Way you go then, attack me as well now


 


The OP is a criminal sociopath who wants to use illegal mexicans to circumvent paying US labor! I was an American long before I was a drywaller. Little brown pricks like the OP get away with crimes because people remain polite, eff that! I call 'em on it! It ain't about the race of the illegal mexicans, they are in this country undermining Americans and they need to be arrested and deported. Don't even get me started on the social costs of them being here, you little twerp.


----------



## CatD7

Kiwiman said:


> I think they should arrest this prick, he sounds like the nut job that did the massacre in Norway.


 
You should be arrested. You sound the the kind of nutjob who performs felatio on young boys.


----------



## silverstilts

CatD7 said:


> You should be arrested. You sound the the kind of nutjob who performs felatio on young boys.


Great there CatD7 another hanger & finisher with an attitude. It sure is nice to see someone ease into the forum isn't it? Just because your forum name says it all it does not mean you can bulldoze everthing down with your choice of words.


----------



## SlimPickins

CatD7 said:


> It ain't racist to want illegal aliens who are destroying my nation to GTFO and to send the criminals who employ them to prison. You may be "gloabal" (spineless ****) , but I am an American! When I see someone doing things to harm working AMericans, you bet your ass that I am gonna call em on it!


Actually, it IS racist to single out a group of people based on nationality or skin color. So yes, you ARE a racist. 

I guess you've already defined your role in the forum, so how long will you stick around knowing that your presence is a nuisance and is not wanted?


----------



## chris

I must admit reading Curryporks posts can get someone fired up,kind of like a kick in the nutz,but remember its the guy hiring Ilegals that is hurting us,probably some fat ,greedy , lazy whiteboy.You should prolly chill out a bit new guy:yes:


----------



## Jason

So what's on the menu?


----------



## Far34on

I've been looking around on job search sites for drywall estimating positions. I always see a few on the east coast, occasionally TX & California, however, there are never any listings for drywall estimator positions in the Mid West. I know it's a rare field but there are a lot of buildings in the metropolises located between Chicago and Little Rock. Why is there no demand for this career in the mid west?


----------



## VANMAN

*Racist*

I think u need go smoke some weed man:blink:
If ur as wound up as much as that u going 2 have a heart attack! Maybe get u off this site then:thumbup:


----------



## cazna

CatD7 said:


> The OP is a criminal sociopath who wants to use illegal mexicans to circumvent paying US labor! I was an American long before I was a drywaller. Little brown pricks like the OP get away with crimes because people remain polite, eff that! I call 'em on it! It ain't about the race of the illegal mexicans, they are in this country undermining Americans and they need to be arrested and deported. Don't even get me started on the social costs of them being here, you little twerp.


 
Maybe some of your financial problems are to do with spending attuides, Do yourself a big favour and read some books written by Robert Kiyosaki and Donald trump, Amercian middle class is dying out, And why is that?? Over borrowing, Loaning on your house as soon as the value goes up so you can pay off credit card loans, then max out those cards again, New cars, etc etc, Its not a humun right to have it all, You have to earn that, This global attuited is whats really causing the financial meltdown, The western world sometimes takes more than we earn so the house of cards comes tumbling down and we have a lot to learn on living on our means, And where could we learn that from???? Your friends, the little brown men :yes:

Before anyone attacks me on these commets you really need to read those books mention above to understand why i said this, They are written by americans becouse they want to point something out, Robert and Donald wrote one together, This is excellent and these books are the main reason i have been able to slowly turn things around for myself for the better, I Highly recommed. Here.

http://www.whywewantyoutoberich.com/

They want you to be rich so there own country does not die off, Get this and read it, It could really save your arse you name calling little twerp.

And Hey, Im undercut a lot by my own countrymen, Whos the cheapest wins, Who has the most dept and bills to pay will work for the least, then they have nothing left, so they undercut again and so on, Just like a gambler, druggy or drunk will, Its a real pissoff but thats just how it is.


----------



## Kiwiman

silverstilts said:


> Great there CatD7 another hanger & finisher with an attitude. It sure is nice to see someone ease into the forum isn't it? Just because your forum name says it all it does not mean you can bulldoze everthing down with your choice of words.


 That was rather polite :blink: I was thinking more along the lines of talk drywall and stop spamming this forum with incitement of racism, hatred and violence etc, he's obviously only here to stir so I say :ban:


----------



## joepro0000

This is getting funny, people blaming the illegals for undercutting. I always think of an episode of FLIP THIS HOUSE, with this guy that I believe was in Las Vegas, -project "the mold house". The investor had his drywall contracor he always used, a hispanic drywall guy who carried a couple of illegals probably with him. He charged 17k to redrywall, finish, and paint the place. The investor thought it was too much, and called around for another estimate. So then came the American drywall guy, who undercut the "illegal mexican" as they call them by charging 8k. All I can say is its not all what you think it is. The American guy undercut everyone, and did BS work with illegals themselves. Who seen that episode on A&E this year?


----------



## moore

CatD7 said:


> You should be arrested. You sound the the kind of nutjob who performs felatio on young boys.


Working on mondays suck. Look what I missed.
pu$$yd7 called kiwiman a child molester . MOORE FOR MODERATOR !!!


----------



## smisner50s

moore said:


> Working on mondays suck. Look what I missed.
> pu$$yd7 called kiwiman a child molester . MOORE FOR MODERATOR !!!


 you got my vote can i be vice president mod


----------



## moore

And away we go.....................................


----------



## CurryPork

CatD7 said:


> The OP is a criminal sociopath who wants to use illegal mexicans to circumvent paying US labor! I was an American long before I was a drywaller. Little brown pricks like the OP get away with crimes because people remain polite, eff that! I call 'em on it! It ain't about the race of the illegal mexicans, they are in this country undermining Americans and they need to be arrested and deported. Don't even get me started on the social costs of them being here, you little twerp.


Say what? I'm a brown brick and a criminal?


----------



## CurryPork

chris said:


> I must admit reading Curryporks posts can get someone fired up,kind of like a kick in the nutz,but remember its the guy hiring Ilegals that is hurting us,probably some fat ,greedy , lazy whiteboy.You should prolly chill out a bit new guy:yes:


 
For the last time. I have no idea how this "illegal" topic came about. I said my friend was mexican and everyone started calling me names. So in that sense, we all have a bit of racist tendencies.

And for the last time, my friend has a green card. I am an american citizen. Nothing illegal and didn't mean to fire anyone up.


----------



## CurryPork

Jason said:


> So what's on the menu?


I did post the restaurant info and menu up but it was rightfully taken down by the moderators.

Let's just say we serve chinese food made in the USA.


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> Working on mondays suck. Look what I missed.
> pu$$yd7 called kiwiman a child molester . MOORE FOR MODERATOR !!!


Hell yeah, Moore for moderator.....Now where's them pesky kids .


----------



## Far34on

I have work comp through travler insurance company. Here in MO it"s 8% of what you pay out in wage. Up front cost for the policy was $1250 for 2011. That increases every year. General liability is a grand a year. You can get away without having these forms of insurace if your just doing new homes for small builders that do a couple homes a year. However, if you are going to take on larger projects like apartment building and metal stud framing jobs, you probably won't find a GC who does not require work comp. 
I think your have a really good opportunity, being an architect, to build a drywall business that allows you to do what your good at and put a few dollars in your friends pockets. good luck


----------



## chris

Far34on said:


> I have work comp through travler insurance company. Here in MO it"s 8% of what you pay out in wage. Up front cost for the policy was $1250 for 2011. That increases every year. General liability is a grand a year. You can get away without having these forms of insurace if your just doing new homes for small builders that do a couple homes a year. However, if you are going to take on larger projects like apartment building and metal stud framing jobs, you probably won't find a GC who does not require work comp.
> I think your have a really good opportunity, being an architect, to build a drywall business that allows you to do what your good at and put a few dollars in your friends pockets. good luck


You are an architecht:blink:


----------



## moore

Far34on said:


> I have work comp through travler insurance company. Here in MO it"s 8% of what you pay out in wage. Up front cost for the policy was $1250 for 2011. That increases every year. General liability is a grand a year. You can get away without having these forms of insurace if your just doing new homes for small builders that do a couple homes a year. However, if you are going to take on larger projects like apartment building and metal stud framing jobs, you probably won't find a GC who does not require work comp.
> I think your have a really good opportunity, being an architect, to build a drywall business that allows you to do what your good at and put a few dollars in your friends pockets. good luck


I have comp with travelers [:furious:fkn crooks] It's a racket ,,whatever,,, 
$1,000 a year seems high for general . Are you good for 5 mill, at that ?
My G/L Is $550 A year ,,2 mill coverage ,no tools.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Hell yeah, Moore for moderator.....Now where's them pesky kids .


We can't make moore a Mod, who will I pick on, he might ban me


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> We can't make moore a Mod, who will I pick on, he might ban me


 Ban you ,then all the machine guys would leave. Then that would leave ,,,,,,, ME @ FTD .

You can pick on me tomorrow night . I'll post pics of my last finished job. got the rim last time ... this house was built out of lumber milled by john ,and jim bob walton :yes:The bastard stud house...... good day...:laughing:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215

I just wanna say that there is nothing we can do as far as illegals, because when they get sent back to were ever there from, then who will pick the produce in the fields for $3/hr, or clean bathrooms for $5hr? Oh I know all of us..the U.S citizens...right?:thumbup:


----------



## moore

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> I just wanna say that there is nothing we can do as far as illegals, because when they get sent back to were ever there from, then who will pick the produce in the fields for $3/hr, or clean bathrooms for $5hr? Oh I know all of us..the U.S citizens...right?:thumbup:


 I'll work for$5 an hour on my down time . NO SH!T ,,, something Is better than zip..


----------



## 2buckcanuck

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> I just wanna say that there is nothing we can do as far as illegals, because when they get sent back to were ever there from, then who will pick the produce in the fields for $3/hr, or clean bathrooms for $5hr? Oh I know all of us..the U.S citizens...right?:thumbup:


5 bucks a hour, really 
ill start sending down truck loads of Canadians tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicagoTaper215

moore said:


> I'll work for$5 an hour on my down time . NO SH!T ,,, something Is better than zip..


Ok..then if mexicans or illegals keep labor prices down and will work for cheaper then you should go with the flow and keep you mouth shut and quit [email protected]%*!£#!


----------



## moore

ChicagoTaper215 said:


> Ok..then if mexicans or illegals keep labor prices down and will work for cheaper then you should go with the flow and keep you mouth shut and quit [email protected]%*!£#![/quot
> 
> 
> br549


----------



## Final touch drywall

moore said:


> Ban you ,then all the machine guys would leave. Then that would leave ,,,,,,, ME @ FTD .


I'd hate to say it moore,but your probably the only true hand finisher around these parts these days.We been using more & more machine tools lately.Still love my mesh on flats & butts though:yes: Anything to save me time in the corners.Banjo,corner roller & flushers.1 guy on stilts & corners are a breeze.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Drywall

I must admit to a knee jerk reaction to a guy going into my business with no experince. Then asks how to proceed. Has no intention of ever working it, just invest and take the low hanging fruit. Can i get one of you workers to get on a ladder and get the higher fruit. Sorry not enough money to get you medical, but feel lucky you have a job. I work hard to get you work to do. Oh, i know everyday you show up means just a little less time left on your joints. I know its capitalism, i get it, thats how it works. Every year we slip just a little further back in pay. So Curry Pork you said we serve chinese american food. Whens the last time WE ment YOU.


----------

